# WLAN Karte



## SMoeller (25. September 2006)

Hi allerseites,
welche WLAN Karte empfehlt ihr mir für ein 2000er DSL?


----------



## Sinac (26. September 2006)

Das ist egal, jede WLAN Karte ist ein vielfaches schneller als dein Dsl.


----------

